# Looking for: Tall, Thick, Fast growing plant



## TheBaconChef (May 11, 2006)

Okay, I know this sounds like some sort of a twisted personals add, but i really need a plant like this. Im planning on making a little area in my garden for growing mary. She's actually the only thing growing in my garden right now. anyways i have a little square plot of land in my rather large backyard thats about 10 feet wide and five feet deep. there is a big tree on the left, a patch of 7-10 foot tall cacti things behind it, and a large shed covered with ivy on the right. It is completely enclosed except for the one open side. I need a plant which will grow fast enough to outgrow the buds and one which will be thinck enough so that a nosy neighbor looking from there backyard accross the way will not see it. The neighbors across the way are about 200 yards away so smell shouldnt be a problem. i don't even think they would be able to see them unless they had binoculars out but i hate taking the risk. So anytways, any plants you guys can think of? Im thinking of going with corn or sunflowers but id really like some other ideas. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2006)

Are you wanting a perinnial or annual. 

You don't want a fancy nice lookin flower. As they will attract attention. 
You could try a vine type like Wisteria or something.

Here is a link to give you some ideas. Vines and ivy grow rampamnt so they could be your quickest.

Just hit the ole. Landscape sites and find one that suits ya.

http://web.aces.uiuc.edu/urban/winnebago/garden/010127.html


----------



## TheBaconChef (May 12, 2006)

I was considering some sort of vine, namely morning glories for their poweful properties, but the only problem is they will need something to climb up. Morning glories are not terribly unique so i doubt they would attract attention but i can see how a sunflower would. I hope to have a garden everywhere else though so that nothing stands out a whole lot. I'll check out that link right now, thanks alot.


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter (May 12, 2006)

HIBISCUS cannabinus "Guatemalan Kenaf 

Nice plant. Fast grow. 8 - 12 feet in one season.

Has the word cannabis in the latin.



http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/67295.html


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2006)

TheBaconChef said:
			
		

> i have a little square plot of land in my rather large backyard that's about 10 feet wide and five feet deep.


Hey BC, Mr. Paranoia talking to you here. Have you met that UPS guy who always wanted to be a cop? If he delivers to your house and smells "Mary", he might want to get some brownie points in with the local sheriff's office.

Just a word to the wise man. Growing on your own property outside is one risky business.

Watch your back man!


----------



## TheBaconChef (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for looking out stoney, i appreciate it. The ups guy would never get into my backyard though and i doubt you could smell it from most places in my backyard. If i grow this 'plant wall' the plants will be virtually invisible to the eye and I think they need more than a smell coming from an area for a search warrant. Smell can easily be mistaken and if they were to search my entire backyard because of a smell i will have surely had enough of this country and id be gone. Im not saying they wouldn't do it though. If you could see how my backyard is setup you might agree it is fairly safe. My neighbors to the right are my parents, who would say something to me if they found them but surely not call the police. My neighbor on the other side is bed-ridden and from when i used to know her, fairly friendly and open minded. My neighbor behind me has to walk through about 200 yards of canyon to reach the back wall of my backyard from which he would barely be able to smell anything if he could at all. The only people im worried about at all are the neighbors accross the canyon who could, theoretically, with high powered binoculars, see into my backyard. there is no way they would smell anything. Im also only planning on having two-three females by the time they are flowering so i hope they wont be enough to put smell out terribly far. Thanks alot for looking out, I really appreciate your advice and maybe one day ill be kickin' myself in the ass for not following it, but there is only one way to teach a stubborn mind. I just wish the american people could finally find it in there hearts to let our favorite plant live. I would have a big ass field of mary.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2006)

TheBaconChef said:
			
		

> I think they need more than a smell coming from an area for a search warrant. Smell can easily be mistaken and if they were to search my entire backyard because of a smell i will have surely had enough of this country and id be gone. Im not saying they wouldn't do it though. I just wish the american people could finally find it in there hearts to let our favorite plant live. I would have a big ass field of mary.


I hear you man. I'd love to have a few acres to play with!

If a cop smells booze on your breath while you're behind the wheel of a car, he can use that to bust you. If a cop smells MJ smoke in a car, house or even outdoors near you, he can use that to substantiate a bust. I can just bet that they could use the smell from your yard man. It's a drag, but I'll bet they can. The folks in countries that allow a person to smoke and even grow MJ are becoming scarce. What a crazy world huh?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 12, 2006)

What about bamboo? It will take off and for sure make a good view blocker, the only problem is it tries to get out of hand. Bouganvilla is another good one, it grows like crazy too, especially in SoCal.


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

TheBaconChef said:
			
		

> I think they need more than a smell coming from an area for a search warrant. Smell can easily be mistaken and if they were to search my entire backyard because of a smell i will have surely had enough of this country and id be gone.


 Actually smell is a valid reason for search, it was a huge debate in court some years ago but the courts up held "Smell" is enough for probable cause.

Now, regarding types of plants you can grow to help conceal your out door grow try Cat Nip, Corn, Tomato, Peppers or some shrubs to break the line up.


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

Smell or Olfactory Legal Cases:

Click Here


(Stoney Bud has edited your link to work properly)


----------



## TheBaconChef (May 13, 2006)

Didnt read the entire case, but enough to get the picture. I cannot believe that they would be able search my house just because they smell something in the area. I know if my neighbor was growing ganja and they searched my house becasue they smelled something and invaded my privacy i would be one pissed off neighbor. I guess ill just have to go with it and see what happens. I am actually already planning corn tomatoes peppers and cat nip in my garden among other things, but all except the tomatoes will probably be in a different area. Man that makes me sad to find out they could search my house due to smell but i still feel pretty secure that no one other than me will ever lay eyes or nose on them. Right now they are still in veg so they are fine. if it does happen that the smell gets worse than i expected then i guess ill have to find something to do with them. I plan on keeping them in pots so that if anything ever does happen, ill be able to dump them in short notice and maybe even hand em off to a friend if i could. I could just imagine the look on my friends face. Why didnt you tell me you had these?!?!?!? thanks again for all the advice everyone.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

Everyone who doesn't grow should be lighting up weed incents and wasting the cops time.  I gave my great aunt some one time, she liked it... even though she is kinda nuts.  Her whole apartment building smelled pretty skunky.  Nobody said anything, well who wants to mess with a poor old lady even if she is tokin hah.  Anyhow pass around some weed incents, the good ones though, some smell nasty, some smell like real skunky stuff.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 26, 2007)

maybe play with your plant a lil and tie her down so it stays short and stout? wont help with smell, well maybe but meant for hiding it a lil better.. just a thought.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 28, 2007)

i found that raspberries make an excellent camofloughe (cover). they have a leaf structure very similar 2 mj, is a hardy perennial, does not wilt up + die like other plants when hit with frost - will be standing long after the mj is done - cut it down + in the spring it is back - the berries r a great fruit. i would put them ina horseshow + grow mj in the middle - pulling the mj down closer to the ground - not letting the girls get 2 tall. the raspberries can grow quite tall - check it out.


----------

